# Sickle bar mower on ebay for sale



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

This is not mine and I'm in no way associated with it. For you collectors out there, someone has a Haban sickle bar mower for a Gravely on Ebay for sale. The photos show it to be in extremely nice condition.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=2396202612&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Joe
I've been looking for one for my bolens but haven't seen anything that clean yet. Most are rusty and/or missing parts.


----------

